# Devastated!



## angeladams26 (May 3, 2012)

blood test came back and it turns out i am NOT ovulating! i cant believe after two years... nothing!
FSH level is 1!
I feel totally destroyed! I knew something was wrong but no one believed me and now....
Have my appointment at clinic 9th july and doc wants to test for PCOS, now i guess i need to do some reading. I feel like i failed, wish it didnt hurt so much..


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Angeladmas I did not want to read and run so big hugs to you    On a positive note you are getting somewhere as they are going to find out want is wrong and will then be able to give you the right treatment. It is not the end of the road please try to stay positive


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Angeladams
At least you have a diagnosis hun, some people never get that, at least the ball is rolling now with getting a step closer.... wishing you all the luck in the world.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## madeleineus (Mar 12, 2011)

I highly recommend taking Maca. Google it...do some research  Take a good high quality organic gelatinized powder. I took 1 tsp. in hot water with cream/sugar once daily. And I gave it 3 months to really work on my body. I cannot say enough about how this natural food helps balance out your hormones and I am confident it will get you ovulating normally  Trust me---I was skeptical about it's wonderous claims UNTIL I got my first BFP after 10 years of IVF treatment!!


----------

